# Best/favorite/classic recordings of Mendelssohn's Octet?



## science

Do you have any favorite recordings of Mendelssohn's octet? 

Are there any that you regard as "the best" or as "really unusually good" or something like that? 

Also, what are "the classic great" recordings of it? 

Thanks!


----------



## realdealblues

Best/Favorite which also happens to be a "Classic Recording" in my book is Janacek/Smetana Quartets on Supraphon.

More modern Prazak/Kocian Quartets on Praga Czech Rep.


----------



## Guest

I have the Kodaly/Auer Quartets recording on Naxos, and it is a great recording. But I haven't listened to many more.


----------



## Rangstrom

I have 4 or 5 versions and I've heard it live 2 times, I've yet to hear a bad performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

One that's often touted is Vienna Octet (Decca), but I find it too dusty...much preferring Nash Ensemble (Wigmore Live). Nash brings this work into the 21st century, with a strong and vibrant performance.:tiphat:


----------



## satoru

The book "1001 Classical Music You Must Hear Before You Die" recommends following CD and I agree with the book. This is a lively, fun performance with clear sound. Building up the tension at the opening is thrilling.


----------



## Jos

realdealblues said:


> Best/Favorite which also happens to be a "Classic Recording" in my book is Janacek/Smetana Quartets on Supraphon.


Yep, 1959 recording, I have it as a HMV-issue.

View attachment 48703


Recently found one from the Acad. Of St. Martin in the Fields. Nice too, but I have only played it once, so I don't feel comfortable picking one over the other.

View attachment 48704


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## nightscape

realdealblues said:


> Best/Favorite which also happens to be a "Classic Recording" in my book is Janacek/Smetana Quartets on Supraphon.


This, all the way.


----------

